# I quit.



## phivethreephive

Partner app has been deleted. I'm retired from Uber forever after 4 days and 30 rides. 

I made $8.45/hr before expenses.


----------



## ColdRider

Lol


----------



## tohunt4me

phivethreephive said:


> Partner app has been deleted. I'm retired from Uber forever after 4 days and 30 rides.
> 
> I made $8.45/hr before expenses.


" who cares about the clouds when we're together,just sing a song and think bout sunny weather . . .
HAPPY TRAILS TO YOU UNTILL WE MEET AGAIN"


----------



## DocT

phivethreephive said:


> Partner app has been deleted. I'm retired from Uber forever after 4 days and 30 rides.
> 
> I made $8.45/hr before expenses.


Good luck to you.


----------



## njn

phivethreephive said:


> Partner app has been deleted. I'm retired from Uber forever after 4 days and 30 rides.
> 
> I made $8.45/hr before expenses.


It's not over yet, you still have to file taxes in a few months.


----------



## tohunt4me

njn said:


> It's not over yet, you still have to file taxes in a few months.


UGH !


----------



## Kalee

phivethreephive said:


> Partner app has been deleted. I'm retired from Uber forever after 4 days and 30 rides.
> 
> I made $8.45/hr before expenses.


Kalanick calls that "life changing money".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

phivethreephive said:


> Partner app has been deleted. I'm retired from Uber forever after 4 days and 30 rides.
> 
> I made $8.45/hr before expenses.


So, above average then?

It takes some folks months to do the math. Congratulations.


----------



## phivethreephive

The best part... 4 tips... Out of 30 rides. 

4 tips... one was a coupon for free 9 layer bean dip. I cashed it, but the bean dip sucked.


----------



## Jo3030

LOL


----------



## Kalee

phivethreephive said:


> The best part... 4 tips... Out of 30 rides.
> 
> 4 tips... one was a coupon for free 9 layer bean dip. I cashed it, but the bean dip sucked.


That's flipping hillaryious!


----------



## Gung-Ho

phivethreephive said:


> The best part... 4 tips... Out of 30 rides.
> 
> 4 tips... one was a coupon for free 9 layer bean dip. I cashed it, but the bean dip sucked.


Back in the old days I used to have an occasional cab passengers try to pay or tip me with the old food stamp coupons. It would have been truly humiliating if I tried to redeem it. But that bean dip coupon! What brand did you buy? That stuff is tasty.


----------



## phivethreephive

Gung-Ho said:


> Back in the old days I used to have an occasional cab passengers try to pay or tip me with the old food stamp coupons. It would have been truly humiliating if I tried to redeem it. But that bean dip coupon! What brand did you buy? That stuff is tasty.


It was from a restaurant/bar he worked at. Turrible. One of the layers was a thin, watery cheezewhiz type substance. Still, at least he tipped!


----------



## ChiChilly

phivethreephive said:


> The best part... 4 tips... Out of 30 rides.
> 
> 4 tips... one was a coupon for free 9 layer bean dip. I cashed it, but the bean dip sucked.


Hahaha


----------



## shiftydrake

phivethreephive said:


> Partner app has been deleted. I'm retired from Uber forever after 4 days and 30 rides.
> 
> I made $8.45/hr before expenses.


Man that is life changing money


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

You did the right thing mate.


----------



## phivethreephive

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You did the right thing mate.


I know it. I've been tempted to reinstall the app but I know I'll only pick up 2-3 $1.96 rides over the next hour if I do. $.65/mile doesn't add up. It just doesn't.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

phivethreephive said:


> I know it. I've been tempted to reinstall the app but I know I'll only pick up 2-3 $1.96 rides over the next hour if I do. $.65/mile doesn't add up. It just doesn't.


Now you are one of the few. The proud.
The Uber Truthers.


----------



## JamieP

phivethreephive said:


> I know it. I've been tempted to reinstall the app but I know I'll only pick up 2-3 $1.96 rides over the next hour if I do. $.65/mile doesn't add up. It just doesn't.


Where are you working? We get a whole $.80/mile... Ballin!!


----------



## RoadKook

phivethreephive said:


> It was from a restaurant/bar he worked at. Turrible. One of the layers was a thin, watery cheezewhiz type substance. Still, at least he tipped!


Uh oh......close but I fear that wasn't cheez wiz.


----------



## dnlbaboof

whats the rate per mile there???


----------



## ptuberx

He worked in Des Moines, Iowa. The rate is $0.65/mile.

There is still money to be made. The biggest mistake new Uber drivers make in our market is that they all hang out downtown in the same spots, clustered. I see this and drive 5 blocks away from this cluster and get pings instantly. Then if I get a return ride to downtown, I "hop-scotch" over this cluster by getting an overlapping ping downtown before I arrive. The wealthy suburbs in the metro area are starving for some of these drivers to migrate into their area.










That doesn't include the tips. My tips cover my fuel costs and other incidentals (car wash, air freshener, detailing products, etc). Yes, there is money to be made in Des Moines, even with low mileage fares. Acting like you have learned everything about being an Uber driver in only 4 days is not a wise action. Learn hotspots for certain places, events, times of day, etc. Learn to keep offline in a non-surge zone if a legitimate surge is happening elsewhere, and don't go online until you are in the thick of it.

I've been driving for nine weeks.
1011 trips.
737 rated trips.
663 5-star.
4.88 rating.

And yes, I mostly drive afternoon and evenings.

There was a huge driver surge here about 4 or so weeks ago. I have noticed this week that many "new" drivers have fallen off of the grid. as I have been constantly pinged with overlaps the last three nights with minimal time put in. I guess it is rinse, wash, repeat. With the holiday weekend coming up, I am rubbing my hands together for a very nice Sunday


----------



## Roy1969

ptuberx said:


> He worked in Des Moines, Iowa. The rate is $0.65/mile.
> 
> There is still money to be made. The biggest mistake new Uber drivers make in our market is that they all hang out downtown in the same spots, clustered. I see this and drive 5 blocks away from this cluster and get pings instantly. Then if I get a return ride to downtown, I "hop-scotch" over this cluster by getting an overlapping ping downtown before I arrive. The wealthy suburbs in the metro area are starving for some of these drivers to migrate into their area.
> 
> View attachment 58514
> 
> 
> That doesn't include the tips. My tips cover my fuel costs and other incidentals (car wash, air freshener, detailing products, etc). Yes, there is money to be made in Des Moines, even with low mileage fares. Acting like you have learned everything about being an Uber driver in only 4 days is not a wise action. Learn hotspots for certain places, events, times of day, etc. Learn to keep offline in a non-surge zone if a legitimate surge is happening elsewhere, and don't go online until you are in the thick of it.
> 
> I've been driving for nine weeks.
> 1011 trips.
> 737 rated trips.
> 663 5-star.
> 4.88 rating.
> 
> And yes, I mostly drive afternoon and evenings.
> 
> There was a huge driver surge here about 4 or so weeks ago. I have noticed this week that many "new" drivers have fallen off of the grid. as I have been constantly pinged with overlaps the last three nights with minimal time put in. I guess it is rinse, wash, repeat. With the holiday weekend coming up, I am rubbing my hands together for a very nice Sunday


Absolutely agree..... Quitting after 4 days? youre not giving it a chance. Still a newbie, still so much to learn... and besides its above min wage, Did he expect Wall street pay driving a car??


----------



## scanfinn

phivethreephive said:


> I know it. I've been tempted to reinstall the app but I know I'll only pick up 2-3 $1.96 rides over the next hour if I do. $.65/mile doesn't add up. It just doesn't.


.65 a mile? Where are you...Iowa?


----------



## ptuberx

scanfinn said:


> .65 a mile? Where are you...Iowa?


Yes, the market is Des Moines, Iowa.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Roy1969 said:


> Absolutely agree..... Quitting after 4 days? youre not giving it a chance. Still a newbie, still so much to learn... and besides its above min wage, Did he expect Wall street pay driving a car??


Once he takes out expenses it's not.

Really, to make minimum wage,as a contractor, you really need to net before expenses at least twice minimum wage. As a general rule.


----------



## Fireguy50

phivethreephive said:


> The best part... 4 tips... Out of 30 rides.
> 
> 4 tips... one was a coupon for free 9 layer bean dip. I cashed it, but the bean dip sucked.


LOL been dip?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
Bahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Fireguy50

Roy1969 said:


> Absolutely agree..... Quitting after 4 days? youre not giving it a chance. Still a newbie, still so much to learn... and besides its above min wage, Did he expect Wall street pay driving a car??


Either quit soon, or stay in it for the long run. I respect the 4 day quit.
The people that work 3-6 weeks then realize they haven't learned how to con the conman Uber. Those people are dumb! Why 2 months of sucking before quitting? Learn the tricks, times, locations, and stick with your plan; or drop out after a week.
Respect, it wasn't for him, he didn't force it.


----------



## ptuberx

Fireguy50 said:


> Either quit soon, or stay in it for the long run. I respect the 4 day quit.
> The people that work 3-6 weeks then realize they haven't learned how to con the conman Uber. Those people are dumb! Why 2 months of sucking before quitting? Learn the tricks, times, locations, and stick with your plan; or drop out after a week.
> Respect, it wasn't for him, he didn't force it.


Well in a way, he kind of did force it. He showed his poker-hand by saying what he made with said hours, and opted out. I make 4 times that amount in the same hour-set that he is referring to. He didn't educate himself enough to learn how to make more money doing it, and admitted that a slight increase in fares would bring him back. He drives in the same market that I do: The problem I see with new drivers is that they all assume and do the same thing: Hit the downtown nightlife around the bars. Well, when you have 50 Uber drivers packed into a 2-block section, your chances of getting a ping are really freaking low. When this happens, I drive away five blocks or so, and PING. They all want to make a fortune right away, but they all do the same tactics. I have paid attention enough to see the same drivers doing the same stuff and not realizing that they are choking each other.


----------



## Fireguy50

ptuberx said:


> Well in a way, he kind of did force it. He showed his poker-hand by saying what he made with said hours, and opted out. I make 4 times that amount in the same hour-set that he is referring to. He didn't educate himself enough to learn how to make more money doing it, and admitted that a slight increase in fares would bring him back. He drives in the same market that I do: The problem I see with new drivers is that they all assume and do the same thing: Hit the downtown nightlife around the bars. Well, when you have 50 Uber drivers packed into a 2-block section, your chances of getting a ping are really freaking low. When this happens, I drive away five blocks or so, and PING. They all want to make a fortune right away, but they all do the same tactics. I have paid attention enough to see the same drivers doing the same stuff and not realizing that they are choking each other.


But have you ever been given BEAN DIP! LOL
That's some messed up perspective on your life to be given bean dip, that's all I can think about, I'm still laughing!

You worked 7 days? how many hours that week?


----------



## m1a1mg

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Once he takes out expenses it's not.
> 
> Really, to make minimum wage,as a contractor, you really need to net before expenses at least twice minimum wage. As a general rule.


Could you please link a source for that "general rule"?


----------



## Roy1969

Being an independent contractor, you are not guaranteed any amount of money, minimum wage or otherwise.

Has anyone tried Primerica or Amway? With them, you are also considered independent contractors. So are Avon saleswoman... None of them ever say I'm not being paid minimum wage...


----------



## Blahgard

ptuberx said:


> He worked in Des Moines, Iowa. The rate is $0.65/mile.
> 
> There is still money to be made. The biggest mistake new Uber drivers make in our market is that they all hang out downtown in the same spots, clustered. I see this and drive 5 blocks away from this cluster and get pings instantly. Then if I get a return ride to downtown, I "hop-scotch" over this cluster by getting an overlapping ping downtown before I arrive. The wealthy suburbs in the metro area are starving for some of these drivers to migrate into their area.
> 
> View attachment 58514
> 
> 
> That doesn't include the tips. My tips cover my fuel costs and other incidentals (car wash, air freshener, detailing products, etc). Yes, there is money to be made in Des Moines, even with low mileage fares. Acting like you have learned everything about being an Uber driver in only 4 days is not a wise action. Learn hotspots for certain places, events, times of day, etc. Learn to keep offline in a non-surge zone if a legitimate surge is happening elsewhere, and don't go online until you are in the thick of it.
> 
> I've been driving for nine weeks.
> 1011 trips.
> 737 rated trips.
> 663 5-star.
> 4.88 rating.
> 
> And yes, I mostly drive afternoon and evenings.
> 
> There was a huge driver surge here about 4 or so weeks ago. I have noticed this week that many "new" drivers have fallen off of the grid. as I have been constantly pinged with overlaps the last three nights with minimal time put in. I guess it is rinse, wash, repeat. With the holiday weekend coming up, I am rubbing my hands together for a very nice Sunday


70 -90 hours a week.


----------



## Undermensch

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Once he takes out expenses it's not.
> 
> Really, to make minimum wage,as a contractor, you really need to net before expenses at least twice minimum wage. As a general rule.


Yes, it's a general rule that doesn't apply to driving AT ALL because of the ability to write off 54 cents/mile as non-taxable income.


----------



## AintWorthIt

ptuberx said:


> He worked in Des Moines, Iowa. The rate is $0.65/mile.
> 
> There is still money to be made. The biggest mistake new Uber drivers make in our market is that they all hang out downtown in the same spots, clustered. I see this and drive 5 blocks away from this cluster and get pings instantly. Then if I get a return ride to downtown, I "hop-scotch" over this cluster by getting an overlapping ping downtown before I arrive. The wealthy suburbs in the metro area are starving for some of these drivers to migrate into their area.
> 
> View attachment 58514
> 
> 
> That doesn't include the tips. My tips cover my fuel costs and other incidentals (car wash, air freshener, detailing products, etc). Yes, there is money to be made in Des Moines, even with low mileage fares. Acting like you have learned everything about being an Uber driver in only 4 days is not a wise action. Learn hotspots for certain places, events, times of day, etc. Learn to keep offline in a non-surge zone if a legitimate surge is happening elsewhere, and don't go online until you are in the thick of it.
> 
> I've been driving for nine weeks.
> 1011 trips.
> 737 rated trips.
> 663 5-star.
> 4.88 rating.
> 
> And yes, I mostly drive afternoon and evenings.
> 
> There was a huge driver surge here about 4 or so weeks ago. I have noticed this week that many "new" drivers have fallen off of the grid. as I have been constantly pinged with overlaps the last three nights with minimal time put in. I guess it is rinse, wash, repeat. With the holiday weekend coming up, I am rubbing my hands together for a very nice Sunday


Dude come on, at those mileage rates you're fooling yourself. How many trips is that pay summary? How many miles? How many hours? .52 cents a mile lol This should be good......


----------



## Blahgard

AintWorthIt said:


> Dude come on, at those mileage rates you're fooling yourself. How many trips is that pay summary? How many miles? How many hours? .52 cents a mile lol This should be good......


The 1,000 trips in 2 months was what caught my attention. He's probabably already trashed his car.


----------



## scanfinn

ptuberx said:


> Yes, the market is Des Moines, Iowa.


Wow...total guess


----------



## ptuberx

Blahgard said:


> The 1,000 trips in 2 months was what caught my attention. He's probabably already trashed his car.


Um, no. Car depreciation is negligible since I already owned it with minimal investment, it is always well maintained and clean.

For the 7-day week in question, it was 62 total hours, 114 trips.

Yes, over a thousand trips now. 4.89 rating. If you want to roll your eyes go for it, but I usually break even on tips/fuel costs per week.

Also, this is the only week I drove 7 days. I usually keep it at 5.


----------



## Blahgard

ptuberx said:


> Um, no. Car depreciation is negligible since I already owned it with minimal investment, it is always well maintained and clean.
> 
> For the 7-day week in question, it was 62 total hours, 114 trips.
> 
> Yes, over a thousand trips now. 4.89 rating. If you want to roll your eyes go for it, but I usually break even on tips/fuel costs per week.


Have you replaced the transmission yet?

Hey, if you don't mind working for $8 an hour in a fairly hazardous occupation, that's fine, but don't kid yourself that you're earning a living doing it.

Uber won't care about you or bring you flowers in the trauma ward, or pay for your retirement.

Uber on brah!


----------



## ptuberx

Blahgard said:


> Have you replaced the transmission yet?
> 
> Hey, if you don't mind working for $8 an hour in a fairly hazardous occupation, that's fine, but don't kid yourself that you're earning a living doing it.


I didn't say I was kidding myself. The risks and rewards are obvious.

And no, the transmission is just fine. It's built to last 500k well-maintained. My vehicle was built for service use.


----------



## Blahgard

Uber doesn't care about you.


ptuberx said:


> I didn't say I was kidding myself. The risks and rewards are obvious.


A lot of people think they're getting ahead because they believe the BS, so they burn their car, they waste their time.

Obviously someone's benefitting, but at $8/hr it isn't you.


----------



## ptuberx

Blahgard said:


> Uber doesn't care about you.
> 
> A lot of people think they're getting ahead because they believe the BS, so they burn their car, they waste their time.
> 
> Obviously someone's benefitting, but at $8/hr it isn't you.


Bless your heart!


----------



## AintWorthIt

So around $7.80 a trip lol you're killing it


----------



## Roy1969

As long as you know what is happening, I think it's fine.... If you know you're getting $8/hour, and rather uber than say, deliver for domino's or work for target, I think it's great.

Why so much negativity about Uber?? Uber never said anywhere that you would get rich doing this. so bitter.... why?

Its not a job, you are just monetizing an asset that would otherwise just depreciate sitting on your driveway.


----------



## ptuberx

Roy1969 said:


> As long as you know what is happening, I think it's fine.... If you know you're getting $8/hour, and rather uber than say, deliver for domino's or work for target, I think it's great.
> 
> Why so much negativity about Uber?? Uber never said anywhere that you would get rich doing this. so bitter.... why?
> 
> Its not a job, you are just monetizing an asset that would otherwise just depreciate sitting on your driveway.


That's what I was thinking. This thread started over a guy who quit after making $60.

I average 640 miles per week and pull in the same in money or more every week, not including tips. Tips pay for fuel. Taxes are minimal due to lower rates. And with constant overlapping trips on Surge, dead miles get compressed.

If some of you are really that critical, why do you even do it?


----------



## naplestom75

Didn't take me long to understand why it could possibly be going wrong. All I needed to see was $0.65/mile and Iowa


----------



## firent

Blahgard said:


> Uber doesn't care about you.
> 
> A lot of people think they're getting ahead because they believe the BS, so they burn their car, they waste their time.
> 
> Obviously someone's benefitting, but at $8/hr it isn't you.


So true. 100% agree with you.


----------



## Blahgard

firent said:


> The only people that would ever said something this Stupid are people that work for Uber Customer Service pretending to be a Uber Driver making big money


BS. At 60 cents a mile it would be next to impossible to clear $700, even with a little help from surge.

That's like your imaginary 500,000 mile "service transmission."


----------



## ptuberx

And... don't hate.


----------



## Blahgard

ptuberx said:


> $500,000 transmission? Keep smoking.
> 
> Yeah, it is completely impossible to clear $600... right.
> 
> Not including tips obvioisly...
> 
> View attachment 58833
> 
> 
> View attachment 58833


Yep, that's not possible in your market.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ptuberx said:


> And... don't hate.
> 
> View attachment 58836


So that 640 miles is WITH a pax. It doesn't include dead miles. Adding those in you're at less than $1 per mile for sure, but at 65 cents per mile you still would need to be at a 2x surge on average.

So are most of your trips surge? Or is there a good chance of 2 or 3 good trips a week bringing up the average? Because that used to happen where I am, but is very rare anymore.

The wear and tear will happen bit by bit and you won't really notice. Then you'll have a pax ding the door on a curb, or vomit, or scratch your speakers with their high heels. And you'll say, "Well one ding isn't too bad."

But it will happen again and again. And one day you look at your car and wonder what happened.

Then you'll go to get routine maintenance done and ask about the squeaking, and find out your front end is falling apart. You've never had loose engine mounts either, but now there's a pesky vibration, and that's what it is. By the time you realise the car is being destroyed, it's too late.

Unless you drive a car commercially, you don't realise what it does. 50,000 miles to work and the grocery store is not the same as 50,000 miles working.


----------



## Blahgard

And driving 7 days a week is a really bad idea.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

640 paid miles is usually 1200 total miles.
62,400 miles per year.
Yowsa!
This means you need to set aside $5000 per year to replace your cab (cab yeah I said cab).
That 500,000 mile transmission is pure science fiction BTW.
might want to put aside 2 to 3 grand for when that puppy pops it's guts at 210,000 miles.
Twofiddymile
Truther


----------



## firent

ptuberx said:


> A smart person like yourself would have noticed that I already addressed fuel costs. If you wash your car EVERY day, that is ridiculous. As far as oil, I practically get it for free through a separate business venture. Stick to dissecting your own life, since you obviously have no grasp on facts, nor do I want you in my market to begin with.


Even if Uber cut their rates to 25 cents per mile. You would still said is easy to clear $500 per week with your new electric car. LOL
or even if Uber cut their rates to 10 cents per mile. You would still said you are making big killing by employing your new business model of your 3 self driving electric car. LOL.


----------



## ptuberx

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 640 paid miles is usually 1200 total miles.
> 62,400 miles per year.
> Yowsa!
> This means you need to set aside $5000 per year to replace your cab (cab yeah I said cab).
> That 500,000 mile transmission is pure science fiction BTW.
> might want to put aside 2 to 3 grand for when that puppy pops it's guts at 210,000 miles.
> Twofiddymile
> Truther


Worry about your own car dude.


----------



## NFIH

ptuberx said:


> If some of you are really that critical, why do you even do it?


Desperation?

I would bet that the moment the economy really recovers--as in a labor force participation rate that isn't stuck at a 1970s level of around 63%, and is accompanied by genuine wage inflation--you'll see Uber's supply of drivers wither on the vine.


----------



## ColdRider

Blahgard said:


> Uber doesn't care about you.


Nobody cares about you.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

ptuberx said:


> Worry about your own car dude.


Touched a nerve ehh?
Lol.


----------



## Fireguy50

ptuberx said:


> For the 7-day week in question, it was 62 total hours, 114 trips.


62 hours to earn $893 gross income?
That's about $10.50 and hour (40hr work week).
Plus over time $21 for the extra 22 hours you drove.

And that's not including the additional hours you drove to and from areas, or the time you spent cleaning the vehicle after all those passengers.

I'm a driver no different that you, but I wouldn't brag about a 62 hour work week at $10ish an hour, and no benefits / no taxes taken out / workers comp / unemployment insurance / healthcare / retirement options / etc.

Like I said, I'm a driver too, but I'm not impressed by your bragging, nor am I happy with Uber. Just have to pay the bills with a side job that fits my schedule limitations and physical abilities.


----------



## Blahgard

Fireguy50 said:


> 62 hours to earn $893 gross income
> That's about $10.50 and hour (40hr work week)
> Plus over time $21 for the extra 22 hours to drove.
> 
> And that's not including the additional hours you drove to and from areas, or the time you spent cleaning the vehicle after all those passengers.
> 
> I'm a driver no different that you, but I wouldn't brag about a 62 hour work week at $10ish an hour, and no benefits / no taxes taken out / workers comp / unemployment insurance / healthcare / retirement options / etc.
> 
> Like I said, I'm a driver too, but I'm not impressed by your bragging, nor am I happy with Uber. Just have to pay the bills with a side job that fits my schedule limitations and physical abilities.


With all of your effort and knowledge, you could probably make more as a taxi/limo.

The mileage on his uber doesn't reflect dead miles.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut

This is just the saddest post I have seen yet on here. This guy...

Your market is terrible. 62c/mile is insane. Anyone who drives Uber there is in serious need of an intervention. Even in Phily at $1.10/.18 I had trouble clearing $700 with 40 hours in the summer.

But now the students are back.

And I know where to be, and when to relocate offline and why. AND I drive a Prius. Very important that. That is the only vehicle you should rideshare in. Low maintenance, low expenses, low depreciation. Oh, and I also play dirty. If you're in certain areas with me and driving Uber, expect to get some wild-goose chase requests. Pax take the service with the closest car.

And I'm probably back to $18-20 now...Before expenses...This weekend will be exceptional because of the Made in America concert, so should be well over $21/hr....


----------



## firent

MiddleClassedOut said:


> This is just the saddest post I have seen yet on here. This guy...
> 
> Your market is terrible. 62c/mile is insane. Anyone who drives Uber there is in serious need of an intervention. Even in Phily at $1.10/.18 I had trouble clearing $700 with 40 hours in the summer.
> 
> But now the students are back.
> 
> And I know where to be, and when to relocate offline and why. AND I drive a Prius. Very important that. That is the only vehicle you should rideshare in. Low maintenance, low expenses, low depreciation. Oh, and I also play dirty. If you're in certain areas with me and driving Uber, expect to get some wild-goose chase requests. Pax take the service with the closest car.
> 
> And I'm probably back to $18-20 now...Before expenses...This weekend will be exceptional because of the Made in America concert, so should be well over $21/hr....


In order to get $20/hr you would need non-stop pings and the Pax is outside waiting for you at all time. (which is very unlikely).
Even with non-stop pings. You can only get 3 short runs per hour or 2 non-short runs per hour.

Short Runs, 5 to 7 minute to get to the Pax location then maybe another 5 minute for the Pax to get in and confirm everything and start the trip. Then 5 to 7 minute to go to the Destination. Total Earn 6 minute + 6 minute+5 minute = 17 minute for $4 net. (This is assuming the Pax didnt ask you to stop at anywhere and everything went smoothly).

Non-Short Runs. 5 to 7 minute to get to the Pax Location then maybe another 5 minute for the Pax to get in and confirm everything and start the trip. Then 15 to 20 minute to go to the Destination. Total Earn 6 minute + 17 minute+5 minute = almost 28 Minute for $8.
(Again this is assuming you get non-stop pings and assuming everything went smoothly with the Pax and no stopping in between.)

PS. If a Pax ask me to stop at WaWa or anywhere. I flat out said NO because i dont get pay for waiting and if I sense they will give me a low Ratings I would just kick them out.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut

Right, I know. That's why what I do is essentially devote say one night to driving for minimum wage, in order to get enough rides to get the Lyft bonus. The rest of the time, I'm hunting Prime Time fares, and am offline as much as possible. That means I will wait to drive until the weather forecast says storm, there's a major event in the city, or another reason for very heavy demand. Since one 2x surge fare is more like 2.3x as profitable given expenses and depreciation, being patient and sometimes moving to areas offline to get them (assuming you don't have to drive more than 3 miles) is really important.

Also I leave center city. Driving downtown is a loser's game. 

With tips I was grossing $16 -18 in the summer just by staying in the suburbs and running longer trips...you really need to drive in areas where people tip too. Avoid poor areas, student areas.


----------



## firent

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Right, I know. That's why what I do is essentially devote say one night to driving for minimum wage, in order to get enough rides to get the Lyft bonus. The rest of the time, I'm hunting Prime Time fares, and am offline as much as possible. That means I will wait to drive until the weather forecast says storm, there's a major event in the city, or another reason for very heavy demand. Since one 2x surge fare is more like 2.3x as profitable given expenses and depreciation, being patient and sometimes moving to areas offline to get them (assuming you don't have to drive more than 3 miles) is really important.
> 
> Also I leave center city. Driving downtown is a loser's game.
> 
> With tips I was grossing $16 -18 in the summer just by staying in the suburbs and running longer trips...you really need to drive in areas where people tip too. Avoid poor areas, student areas.


I dont drive Lyft but plan on doing it. But with UberX 9 of out 10 dont Tip even with the Big Tip Sign on it becuase Uber Pax are the Cheap and people that have money are using UberXL and Uber Black. People that pretend to be someone uses UberX.

I dont drive on Stormy weathers or snow weathers just not worth it. Uber dont have your back if you get into a accident. (it just not worth the extra $7 to risk my car into a accident on a Stormy Weather).
And is not worth it to drive a little faster to get to the Pax for the $4 fare to risk getting into a accident or a ticket. NO WAY


----------



## Fireguy50

firent said:


> I dont drive Lyft but plan on doing it. But with UberX 9 of out 10 dont Tip even with the Big Tip Sign on it becuase Uber Pax are the Cheap and people that have money are using UberXL and Uber Black. People that pretend to be someone uses UberX.


Lyft is no different, just another color of stink.
Most of the PAX don't add a tip (as advertised) just like Uber.
$h!tty lie Lyft tells people "you'll get more tips & better riders." WRONG!

If you work tip's as an Uber driver, you'll get maybe a few more in Lyft, not enough to get excited about.


firent said:


> I dont drive on Stormy weathers or snow weathers just not worth it. Uber dont have your back if you get into a accident. (it just not worth the extra $7 to risk my car into a accident on a Stormy Weather).
> And is not worth it to drive a little faster to get to the Pax for the $4 fare to risk getting into a accident or a ticket. NO WAY


My best money is in rain storms and deep snow. All the pussycat drivers stop, and the PAX are desperate. I rake in the surge money!
Thanks for logging off


----------



## phivethreephive

MiddleClassedOut said:


> AND I drive a Prius. Very important that. That is the only vehicle you should rideshare in. Low maintenance, low expenses, low depreciation.


OP here, there's another car that makes sense, a VW tdi. I was only driving for UBER because I have a 2013 Jetta tdi that VW will be buying back for a set price at some point in the next 20 months at a set price. That means I'm not taking ANY vehicle depreciation at all. Plus it get's 36mpg city. 50 highway.


----------



## firent

[QUOTE="

My best money is in rain storms and deep snow. All the pussycat drivers stop, and the PAX are desperate. I rake in the surge money!
Thanks for logging off[/QUOTE]
You should said all the Desperate *****s are out when the storm/snow comings. Even if you stop everything you doing and drive surge. Surge usually last only 15 minute and even there is a Event happening and you are able to catch the highest surge at 4.5x Surge that is only 1 once or twice per week and once per that day.

People like you will brag about how you make a killing at Surge even if Uber cut the rates at 50cents per mile. 
(You sound more and more like Uber Customer Service pretending to be a uber driver in here bragging about the GOOD Money you are making)


----------



## MoneyUber4

phivethreephive said:


> Partner app has been deleted. I'm retired from Uber forever after 4 days and 30 rides.
> 
> I made $8.45/hr before expenses.


I hope, you had a good time driving around.


----------



## Fireguy50

firent said:


> You should said all the Desperate *****s are out when the storm/snow comings. Even if you stop everything you doing and drive surge. Surge usually last only 15 minute and even there is a Event happening and you are able to catch the highest surge at 4.5x Surge that is only 1 once or twice per week and once per that day.
> 
> People like you will brag about how you make a killing at Surge even if Uber cut the rates at 50cents per mile.
> (You sound more and more like Uber Customer Service pretending to be a uber driver in here bragging about the GOOD Money you are making)


Oh this was meant for me, but you screwed up the quote.
We're at $1 a mile here, and the bad snow weather you're scared of surges for hours. I don't drop what I'm doing to drive surge, but I don't drive at regular rates. And I'm a certified emergency driving instructor with experience that doesn't crack under pressure.

You can stay home and we'll make you feel safe. Nice part time gig on snow days.


----------



## firent

Fireguy50 said:


> Oh this was meant for me, but you screwed up the quote.
> We're at $1 a mile here, and the bad snow weather you're scared of surges for hours. I don't drop what I'm doing to drive surge, but I don't drive at regular rates. And I'm a certified emergency driving instructor with experience that doesn't crack under pressure.
> 
> You can stay home and we'll make you feel safe. Nice part time gig on snow days.


This is just Sad... Certified emergency driving instructor and you have to drive Uber and brag about it.
In where i live. it is Summer right now and no snow. You can wake up and drive Uber when is snowing.
And There is no rain storm where i live for months.

People like you will brag and said you are making easy big time money even if there is a flooding because your Uber Boat is hitting all the Surges on Flooded roads.


----------



## Fireguy50

firent said:


> This is just Sad... Certified emergency driving instructor and you have to drive Uber and brag about it.
> In where i live. it is Summer right now and no snow. You can wake up and drive Uber when is snowing.
> And There is no rain storm where i live for months.
> 
> People like you will brag and said you are making easy big time money even if there is a flooding because your Uber Boat is hitting all the Surges on Flooded roads.


Philadelphia doesn't get rain or snow for months?
Flooded roads? What craziness are you speaking of?
All I mentioned was your fear of snow makes it surge higher for people like me who understand how to deal with bad weather like rational adults.


----------



## agtg

njn said:


> It's not over yet, you still have to file taxes in a few months.


I don't believe a 1099 needs to file taxes if they make less than $1,000 in a year.


----------



## 1995flyingspur

phivethreephive said:


> I know it. I've been tempted to reinstall the app but I know I'll only pick up 2-3 $1.96 rides over the next hour if I do. $.65/mile doesn't add up. It just doesn't.


The reason your market is at $.65/mile is because too many peeps are willing to work for that. Uber is just doing what big business does...rapes & pillages while it can.


----------



## 1995flyingspur

Roy1969 said:


> As long as you know what is happening, I think it's fine.... If you know you're getting $8/hour, and rather uber than say, deliver for domino's or work for target, I think it's great.
> 
> Why so much negativity about Uber?? Uber never said anywhere that you would get rich doing this. so bitter.... why?
> 
> Its not a job, you are just monetizing an asset that would otherwise just depreciate sitting on your driveway.


Uber had several radio commercials on several different stations claiming you would make $1500/week. Those commercials ran for months. It's basically an upside down pyramid scheme...if even that.


----------



## njn

agtg said:


> I don't believe a 1099 needs to file taxes if they make less than $1,000 in a year.


Isn't $400?

"You have to file an income tax return if your net earnings from self-employment were $400 or more. If your net earnings from self-employment were less than $400, you still have to file an income tax return if you meet any other filing requirement listed in the Form 1040 instructions (PDF)."

https://www.irs.gov/businesses/small-businesses-self-employed/self-employed-individuals-tax-center


----------



## jack badly

phivethreephive said:


> Partner app has been deleted. I'm retired from Uber forever after 4 days and 30 rides.
> 
> I made $8.45/hr before expenses.


the market sucks or you are working at the wrong time.


----------



## firent

Fireguy50 said:


> Philadelphia doesn't get rain or snow for months?
> Flooded roads? What craziness are you speaking of?
> All I mentioned was your fear of snow makes it surge higher for people like me who understand how to deal with bad weather like rational adults.


Any idiot can said you dont drive for Uber on non-surges because you are afraid and any idiot can said I dont drive Uber in snow because i am afriad.
I would drive for myself or someone I care about in bad weather but not for 2.5 surges and definitely not for low 2.5 surges and for some knucklehead Pax . I guess my standards are just bit higher than yours.


----------



## stephan

ptuberx said:


> He worked in Des Moines, Iowa. The rate is $0.65/mile.
> 
> There is still money to be made. The biggest mistake new Uber drivers make in our market is that they all hang out downtown in the same spots, clustered. I see this and drive 5 blocks away from this cluster and get pings instantly. Then if I get a return ride to downtown, I "hop-scotch" over this cluster by getting an overlapping ping downtown before I arrive. The wealthy suburbs in the metro area are starving for some of these drivers to migrate into their area.
> 
> View attachment 58514
> 
> 
> That doesn't include the tips. My tips cover my fuel costs and other incidentals (car wash, air freshener, detailing products, etc). Yes, there is money to be made in Des Moines, even with low mileage fares. Acting like you have learned everything about being an Uber driver in only 4 days is not a wise action. Learn hotspots for certain places, events, times of day, etc. Learn to keep offline in a non-surge zone if a legitimate surge is happening elsewhere, and don't go online until you are in the thick of it.
> 
> I've been driving for nine weeks.
> 1011 trips.
> 737 rated trips.
> 663 5-star.
> 4.88 rating.
> 
> And yes, I mostly drive afternoon and evenings.
> 
> There was a huge driver surge here about 4 or so weeks ago. I have noticed this week that many "new" drivers have fallen off of the grid. as I have been constantly pinged with overlaps the last three nights with minimal time put in. I guess it is rinse, wash, repeat. With the holiday weekend coming up, I am rubbing my hands together for a very nice Sunday





ptuberx said:


> He worked in Des Moines, Iowa. The rate is $0.65/mile.
> 
> There is still money to be made. The biggest mistake new Uber drivers make in our market is that they all hang out downtown in the same spots, clustered. I see this and drive 5 blocks away from this cluster and get pings instantly. Then if I get a return ride to downtown, I "hop-scotch" over this cluster by getting an overlapping ping downtown before I arrive. The wealthy suburbs in the metro area are starving for some of these drivers to migrate into their area.
> 
> View attachment 58514
> 
> 
> That doesn't include the tips. My tips cover my fuel costs and other incidentals (car wash, air freshener, detailing products, etc). Yes, there is money to be made in Des Moines, even with low mileage fares. Acting like you have learned everything about being an Uber driver in only 4 days is not a wise action. Learn hotspots for certain places, events, times of day, etc. Learn to keep offline in a non-surge zone if a legitimate surge is happening elsewhere, and don't go online until you are in the thick of it.
> 
> I've been driving for nine weeks.
> 1011 trips.
> 737 rated trips.
> 663 5-star.
> 4.88 rating.
> 
> And yes, I mostly drive afternoon and evenings.
> 
> There was a huge driver surge here about 4 or so weeks ago. I have noticed this week that many "new" drivers have fallen off of the grid. as I have been constantly pinged with overlaps the last three nights with minimal time put in. I guess it is rinse, wash, repeat. With the holiday weekend coming up, I am rubbing my hands together for a very nice Sunday


Yes but you drove over 3000 miles, and you were online 7 days may be 70 hours online ,we'll this is normal, if I work 70 hours I would make at least a thousand, but this is not a life , you have you drive 8 hours and make $140


----------



## tohunt4me

Roy1969 said:


> Being an independent contractor, you are not guaranteed any amount of money, minimum wage or otherwise.
> 
> Has anyone tried Primerica or Amway? With them, you are also considered independent contractors. So are Avon saleswoman... None of them ever say I'm not being paid minimum wage...


O gawd.

Could you imagine Avon recruiting like Uber ?

Couldn't get out your door in mornings !


----------



## stephan

firent said:


> Any idiot can said you dont drive for Uber on non-surges because you are afraid and any idiot can said I dont drive Uber in snow because i am afriad.
> I would drive for myself or someone I care about in bad weather but not for 2.5 surges and definitely not for low 2.5 surges and for some knucklehead Pax . I guess my standards are just bit higher than yours.


Definitely, we work just like a taxis we drive our cars,pay our taxes and car maintenance and we are very friendly with riders even some are shit crappy. So we deserve to get at least $2/mile plus 25 cent /min waiting and driving


----------



## stephan

Roy1969 said:


> As long as you know what is happening, I think it's fine.... If you know you're getting $8/hour, and rather uber than say, deliver for domino's or work for target, I think it's great.
> 
> Ar you
> Why so much negativity about Uber?? Uber never said anywhere that you would get rich doing this. so bitter.... why?
> 
> Its not a job, you are just monetizing an asset that would otherwise just depreciate sitting on your driveway.


Uber said you can make a lot of money, which means ? A lot = rich .THIS IS CLEAR .
I didn't and don't and won't work for franchise pizza they are just same like uber in kinda way . I worked for pizza shop owners as driver, more pay free foods and respect, and if you want I can give my name and the pizza places I worked for and call them how much they pay me, and the how they treated me, to make it clear I was like iam the owner, $6/h plus 35 cents a mile, plus tips and I was only doing pizza pan ,boxes sweep and mop in close. So when there is no delivery just walking going out , $10 /plus tips in 2012 to 2014 ,minimum wages was $8 , I was helping inside for prep that's why got 2$ extra , 10$ plus $1 per delivery 2016 ,well uber was good when fees were 1.78$ ,when fare fell to 90 cents, no way. There is no benifits,
I quit pizza job because I didn't like to touch nothing in pizza just delivering, but now I prefer going back, since I got good pay plus free foods and good tips and respect from the owners and customers , and I worked Max 50 hours in 6 days .I always got saterday or Sunday off , with uber you carry sometime crappy ppl which you wish to ****ing finding a way to drop them off ,thinking getting $3 and hearing shit , I just drop the rider right away


----------



## ptuberx

stephan said:


> Yes but you drove over 3000 miles, and you were online 7 days may be 70 hours online ,we'll this is normal, if I work 70 hours I would make at least a thousand, but this is not a life , you have you drive 8 hours and make $140


3000 miles a week? Wow, um no. For example, last week I pulled in just short of $940 net, plus tips.

The breakdown in this example comes down to two things: Surge, and overlaps. On Sunday, I did 36 trips in 9 hours, 17 were overlaps, and 16 were on a Surge.

Yes, occasionally I will take a ping that may be 5 miles out... once in a great while sometging longer if it gets me into a situation with good vibrations (airport pickup). But many are less than two and most are less than one. With popular spots on overlaps, many times its the same location for pickup/dropoff.

Last week total net, I was at $1.15 per dead mile.


----------



## firent

ptuberx said:


> 3000 miles a week? Wow, um no. For example, last week I pulled in just short of $940 net, plus tips.
> 
> The breakdown in this example comes down to two things: Surge, and overlaps. On Sunday, I did 36 trips in 9 hours, 17 were overlaps, and 16 were on a Surge.
> 
> Yes, occasionally I will take a ping that may be 5 miles out... once in a great while sometging longer if it gets me into a situation with good vibrations (airport pickup). But many are less than two and most are less than one. With popular spots on overlaps, many times its the same location for pickup/dropoff.
> 
> Last week total net, I was at $1.15 per dead mile.


36 trips in 9 hours. = very unlikely and almost impossible. 
You would need non-stop pings and the almost all the Pax is outside waiting for you. and 16 rides on surge, LOL.
Me believe you work for Uber Customer Service pretending to be a Uber Driver in here making big money. smh...


----------



## ptuberx

firent said:


> 36 trips in 9 hours. = very unlikely and almost impossible.
> You would need non-stop pings and the almost all the Pax is outside waiting for you. and 16 rides on surge, LOL.
> Me believe you work for Uber Customer Service pretending to be a Uber Driver in here making big money. smh...


It is totally possible, but probably depends on market. For the day in question:










Tonight would have been a better example if it wasn't for the fact that I purposely went offline and back on again 3 times in a row to catch three 3x-4.5x surges in a row.










The surge is where it is at here.


----------



## firent

ptuberx said:


> It is totally possible, but probably depends on market. For the day in question:
> 
> View attachment 61127
> 
> 
> Tonight would have been a better example if it wasn't for the fact that I purposely went offline and back on again 3 times in a row to catch three 3x-4.5x surges in a row.
> 
> View attachment 61128
> 
> 
> The surge is where it is at here.


Mmmm the 1st picture is from 10:04pm 12:56am and you got total of 11 trip and you make around $65.
And the 2nd picture is from 10:23pm 2:02am, total trip of 11 trip and you make around $83.

And you are only able to make around $20 per hour by Selective doing this on the busiest hours and nights and part time only. This is not exactly what you said about 9 hours making $250 full time everyday. thats how you make it sound like it before.


----------



## ptuberx

firent said:


> Mmmm the 1st picture is from 10:04pm 12:56am and you got total of 11 trip and you make around $65.
> And the 2nd picture is from 10:23pm 2:02am, total trip of 11 trip and you make around $83.
> 
> And you are only able to make around $20 per hour by Selective doing this on the busiest hours and nights and part time only. This is not exactly what you said about 9 hours making $250 full time everyday. thats how you make it sound like it before.


I never said I make $250 every day. You said surges were hard to catch, and 4 trips per hour were not possible. I was just saying it was... Markets differ too, obviously.


----------



## ptuberx

firent said:


> Mmmm the 1st picture is from 10:04pm 12:56am and you got total of 11 trip and you make around $65.
> And the 2nd picture is from 10:23pm 2:02am, total trip of 11 trip and you make around $83.
> 
> And you are only able to make around $20 per hour by Selective doing this on the busiest hours and nights and part time only. This is not exactly what you said about 9 hours making $250 full time everyday. thats how you make it sound like it before.


And I do what I can to support my family. I can't speak otherwise for market rates.


----------



## firent

ptuberx said:


> I never said I make $250 every day. You said surges were hard to catch, and 4 trips per hour were not possible. I was just saying it was... Markets differ too, obviously.


I drove a 2003 Car with 200k mile on it. Even with such old used car, I felt like i got rip off by Uber by beating my car every time i drove my car. 
when i first started Uber i would make like $300 per week part time because i was New and uber gave me all the good rides but now, i make like $5 per hour and if i am lucky i would make like $11 per hour. I use to drive 3 nights per week but now more like just few hours per week on Surge and that would be it. 
Uber Pax is a Big Real Turn Off. I dont really enjoy driving around dumb dopie Cheap people around.
Cheap UberX would only attract Cheap People.


----------



## Puntagor

i am happy for you who ever leaving uber and please try request uberx only


----------



## firent

Puntagor said:


> i am happy for you who ever leaving uber and please try request uberx only


I only take UberXL and not UberX. I would rather spent the $2 or $3 extra and get a happy driver than save the $2 and have a angry UberX driver that would kick me out for any reason or request a cleaning fee on me. LOL.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

njn said:


> It's not over yet, you still have to file taxes in a few months.


Just declare a lost


----------

